# German Chancellor Angela Merkel against speed limit on Autobahn



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

German Chancellor Angela Merkel is against imposing a speed limit on the Autobahn:










Link

_"Wir sind über diese Grundsatzdiskussionen hinweg und haben intelligente Verkehrsleitsysteme, die wir vielfach ausbauen und die ein generelles Tempolimit unnötig machen." _(Jonathan, please translate).​
Merkel is currently ruling as head of a Grand coalition of the CDU (Christian democratioc union) and SPD (left wing Social democrat party; demanding a 130 kph-speed-limit).

Election day is Sep 27th 2009.

Currently it looks like a conservative coalition of CDU (37%) and FDP (13%) will get a majority. FDP is also against speed limit.

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/804110?inPopup=true

So if we are all lucky the next 4 years will continue with succesful chancellor Frau Merkel and with "Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger" (= free driving for free citizens) in Germany.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gott sei dank!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Taking less luggage*

Good. Next summer, I need to drive faster than 253km/h heading south on the A9. :bigpimp:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Damn, I have to get on that highway in the next 4 years.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

As Europe becomes more integrated, I find it hard to believe that the autobahn speed limits won't align with other countries. But I'm willing to bet that it will take a LOT of time, and it will be one of the last holdouts of integration, since it is such a touchy subject.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

How about delimit more sections of the a-bahn? More limitless sections!!!


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Danke Schön !*

Thank you, Alfred! I had not seen that news. Now what is in the details? Schöne Grüße ! :thumbup:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> _"Wir sind über diese Grundsatzdiskussionen hinweg und haben intelligente Verkehrsleitsysteme, die wir vielfach ausbauen und die ein generelles Tempolimit unnötig machen." _(Jonathan, please translate).​





JSpira said:


> Gott sei dank!


Allerdings!



RoBMWED said:


> Thank you, Alfred! I had not seen that news. Now what is in the details? Schöne Grüße ! :thumbup:


I'll try a translation:

_"We have left these principle discussion behind us in the meantime and have intelligent traffic and speed control systems nowadays which we are constantly expanding and which make a general speed limit unneccessary."_
Hope this is correct.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

In case you want to support Angela Merkel in her election campaign against the 130kph-party SPD, please donate:










Click here:

http://www.cdu.de/wk_spenden/index.htm

Or send a cheque to:

CDU Deutschlands
Der Bundesschatzmeister
Klingelhöferstraße 8
D - 10785 Berlin
Germany


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Now that is interesting. Ausländer aren't supposed to support US elections, but it is allowed in Deutschland?
:dunno:


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> So if we are all lucky the next 4 years will continue with succesful chancellor Frau Merkel and with "Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger" (= free driving for free citizens) in Germany.


Must be the strong Lobby from Porsche, BMW and Audi :rofl:


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Good. Next summer, I need to drive faster than 253km/h heading south on the A9. :bigpimp:


Good on ya, Angela (note, pron. like 'Ahn-geh-lah' w/ a 'hard' g, and the 'eh' a bit like 'ay'; not 'An-jell-ah'). And the A9 rocks!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

The idea is absolutely remarkable and worth supporting - however the implementation is currently lacking. Let me explain...

I recently took delivery of my M3 sedan and was all set to experience the limitless sections of the Autobahn in a machine that can actually handle the conditions (my previous 335i was a little floaty over 140mph and didn't like sharp impacts one bit).

But of all the countries I drove - Germany, Austria, Italy, Switzerland, Luxembourg, France and Spain - Germany was the worst experience. Endless construction zones and incessant traffic conspired to severely limit the freedom of its free citizens.

France and Spain flowed a lot better, even when chock-full of cars on 3 lanes, it never got stuck. And in the end I only maxed out the car on a completely empty section of Spanish 3-lane highway, for a short while, just to tick the box.

But driving on the Autobahn was very dissappointing this time around.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

adc said:


> Endless construction zones


I believe that this is needed to maintain the autobahn to speed limitless standards. Otherwise it could get dangerous. The last thing you want to do is hit a small pothole at 200mph.


----------

